# Wooooop not long now! 2 months until I am Mrs Wilson! 15th Sept 2012



## jms895

Hey ladies!

Seeing as I have a year now until I tie the knot, i thought i would start a dedicated journal for my thoughts, plans and ramblings!

A little about me first! I am Jade, 31 from Notts. I have been with Andy for 10 years next September so thats why we set the date for 15th Sept 2012.

We have 2 little boys, Caine born March 2009 and Alex born Dec 2011. We think they will both also be a nice age (and more managable!) at the wedding.

I am so excited but also dreading planning it. Its not really me to organise and plan but we are going the full works for a big wedding, we have loads of family and like a big party! :D

Anyway, we have booked the church and paid the deposit. We get married at 2pm on the saturday at our local church. Its gonna cost £600 for that but it includes bells and the choir :cloud9:

Then we have booked the reception here https://www.w-s-t.co.uk/weddings.php
It is a reasonable price, a local restaurant does the catering and its brilliant. Its big and gorgeous inside! Paid deposit too.
Mum and dad insist they are paying for the reception. It will cost about £4k i think for sit down meal for around 50/60 people and catering for 160 at night plus wine/drinks etc. I dont want them to pay that much but they are v traditional and want to :dohh:

My nan wants to buy my dress too! I am feeling very lucky but also guilty and dont know whether to accept or not although she is buying all grandaughters wedding dresses and is well off. 
I really like 4 Maggie Sottero gowns and am hoping to go trying in Nov/Dec when I reach my goal weight of 11 stone. I will have lost 4.5 stone then :D :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jms895

I am having a few bridesmaids:

My sister as MOH
My best friend and possibly her daiughter
My other friend
Best mans daughter
OH's cousins daughter

And my 2 gorgeous boys as Page boys :D

I am liking purple/aubergine and lime as colour theme.
Also champagne and antique gold (if I have a gold dress)
And berry and lilac.
I know..... all very different hehe

I am hoping I can wear a boob tube dress now I have had an op to remove a large lump of breast tissue from my arm pit. Its a bit of a mess atm but am hoping the fdluid and scar tissue will be gone by then.

I am hoping to have the Daimler and Badsworth tourer cars and need to book these soon. https://www.weddingwheelsltd.co.uk/cars.php
I also need to sort photography and decide if we are having it professionally videoed.
Also need to book seat coverings and she does the favours etc too.
Plus decide and pay deposit on cake people.
OH's step sister Is doing the balloons as she does that for a living.
We will be hiring suits for OH, My dad, OHs step dad, best man and OHs bro.

I have seen some gorgeous wedding ring sets and we are having white gold which is my favourite.


----------



## jms895

My current favourite dresses, or styles of dresses :D

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress...wordType=any&page=0&pageSize=15&style=A3112LT

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress...ywordType=any&page=0&pageSize=15&style=V7018T

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress...eywordType=any&page=0&pageSize=15&style=S5261

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress...eywordType=any&page=0&pageSize=15&style=A3293


----------



## jms895

I am sure there are loads of things I need to jot down/plan/book/think about so ladies...... PLEASE HELP!! :flower:


----------



## lovealittle1

I'm your first stalker! :wohoo:

The venue looks lovely! love all the dresses! I had a sweetheart neckline as well! They are very flattering! 

I say do defo get the wedding videoed. We still watch our video and are so glad that we paid the bit extra to get it done!

I'm not sure what else you will need to plan for as weddings are so different here in Canada. I had a boudoir book made for my DH as a wedding gift. It was tons of fun and he loves it! 

You are doing so well on weight loss Jade and are going to be one smoking bride! Caine and Alex will be the cutest Page boys! 

Lookin forward to following your wedding planning journey!


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: Heya!!!!

Another stalker!

Sounds like you've got lots already going in the bag. Did you go off the black and white theme in the end? Ive always wanted a gold/coffee coloured dress.

Weight loss is on track and brill so far :thumbup:

x


----------



## jms895

Yeah Gem I just got a load of funny looks and comments off the family to be honest! And once I had a look around I sort of loved all the colours! But I agree, coffee/champagne/peachy colours are lovely! xx

Cat - thanks hun! Hope you and little man are ok and he is not up to too much mischief now he is on the move xx


----------



## jms895

Ohh forgot to mention if mum and dad still offer to have LOs for a week :D we will be off on a fly/drive to Las Vegas etc.... YAY!!! :wohoo:
Know Caine will be ok as he stays with mum regularly but Alex has never stayed away from us..... am hoping as he gets older he will be ok. They are hoping to take them to Butlins for a fun packed week too they will love it.


----------



## Lisa84

Stalking :happydance:

Love the venue hun and really like the 4th maggie dress. I like lots of Maggiesottero dresses as well as Alfred Angelo so will probably go for one of those too.

wow you have done so well with your weightloss. I wish i could give mine a kick up the arse! xxx


----------



## beccybobeccy

Hi Jade!!... Stalking!

Keep meaning to start one myself! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the first dress! That one is on my list to try on too! Aubergine and Lime is gorgeous! 

It feels like ages away but I bet it will come around so quick!!


----------



## Arlandria

Stalking my fellow 15/9/12 bride :haha:

XXX


----------



## Gwizz

ooooo vegas :D Lots of great shows to see there!!!

We've just told each mum they can have one child each when we have honeymoon lol - they then said they will take them both away together so sorted lol!!

xxx


----------



## jms895

Arlandria - thanks! Do you have a journal? :D

Gem, thats great and really good they get on!

Fingers crossed no gain at weigh in tomorrow after holiday and bday :haha:

Xmas soon and then coutdown is on :shock: its going so quick!

Could do with winning the lottery really haha


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: 1 year today :wohoo:

12 months! Sounds ages! But its whizzing by!


----------



## Arlandria

jms895 said:


> Arlandria - thanks! Do you have a journal? :D
> 
> Gem, thats great and really good they get on!
> 
> Fingers crossed no gain at weigh in tomorrow after holiday and bday :haha:
> 
> Xmas soon and then coutdown is on :shock: its going so quick!
> 
> Could do with winning the lottery really haha

I do now :) I see you stalk me now ! yay xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Less than 1 year now!


----------



## jms895

Been getting excited now. Me and OH had a pre-anniv meal last night hehe, chinese and wine :rofl:

Been mulling over colour themes again. So many colours and choices arrrrrggggggh!


----------



## Arlandria

I know, were having red but I keep wanting to change my mind and then I think "jeez, cant I just stick with one colour!!!" :haha:

Think i'll stick with red for now! ;o)


----------



## Gwizz

Ive got a folder on my pc full of schemes/themes, know what u mean lol!!


----------



## Arlandria

How you getting on hun?

So what have you got booked?? xx


----------



## jms895

Church booked and reception booked.
Dress shopping Nov / Dec
Sorting cars, photos and cake and chair covers / table decs before Xmas
Then Xmas :wacko: NIGHTMARE!
Any free wedding planners out there? :rofl:


----------



## Gwizz

U decided on stationary at all, suppose they would match your colours :shrug: ??


----------



## Jemma_x

Can i stalk? I love your venue, it looks lovely


----------



## Arlandria

jms895 said:


> Church booked and reception booked.
> Dress shopping Nov / Dec
> Sorting cars, photos and cake and chair covers / table decs before Xmas
> Then Xmas :wacko: NIGHTMARE!
> Any free wedding planners out there? :rofl:

lol same here! Sorting photos this Friday, then gotta sort out some sort of transport...dunno when I'm going dress shopping!


----------



## claire-lou

I love the first dress jade


----------



## jms895

Welcome Jemma and Claire! :D

Gem, yes I need to decide colours then hoping to get invites out Jan ish? That too early?

Just sending queries now about venue and food etc.....

Getting quotes on cars and chair covers

Then need to sort photos

Dress shopping in Nov hopefully when I shift another 10 pounds....

Wanting to hire some candlebras too for the day time.

I need a wedding planner..................... stress!!!! :argh:


----------



## jms895

Just wrote half a guest list and now attempting meal seating plan.... wish me luck!! Haha

Also just fired off a load of emails for table decs, cars, venue etc ..... We have a little progress!


----------



## Lisa84

We are having candelabras for centre pieces. Try and find a supplier that does chair covers & centre pieces hun thats what we have done and then it takes a bit of the strees away and makes it alittle bit cheaper xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Keep checking ebay for table decs, candelabras, candles etc .. never know. I keep looking for sweetie jars for a 'sweet table' im thinking of having. Been offered oversized babycham style glasses if i want them from a friend - too many ideas lol!

Jan ok for invites then people can book weekend off as hol in perfect time hehe u having save the date cards??

x


----------



## claire-lou

I agree January a good time so people can get things booked off and sorted


----------



## jms895

Not sure about save the date cards, prob just invites. Been looking at cakes today :)

Got loads of ideas! OH likes round, I like round or square. Maybe 3 tier.

Cars hunt not going so well. The one I wanted is booked. Another co offering me too but its expensive! Not sure what to do!


----------



## Jemma_x

What car is it you want? I know your not far from me well its not miles and miles anyway so have you thought about looking at companys abit further away to see what they charge


----------



## Gwizz

Try negotiate a cheaper price for it? They can only say no (or yes!) :)

yummmmmm cakes!


----------



## Lisa84

^^ good point i would definately say to haggle. I didn't even think about haggling and then decided to give it a go when getting the chair covers and got loads of stuff thrown in for free :) xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks ladies :D

Jemma, any ideas/recommendations? xx

Been discussing menus today and venue have agreed to offer 3 options instread of 2 after badgering them as was not happy :grr:

Set wedding dress shopping date to 22nd Nov! Really need to get back on the diet and would love to lose another 7 pound by then!

Am looking for cakes next!


----------



## Gwizz

...big choc one!!!!!!!!


----------



## jms895

I agree :D NOMNOM


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: Sorry I'm late to the party.... I blame my MIL :haha:

BUT... love your ideas so far hun! The dresses are gorgeous and think you'll look fab in any of them!! 

Colour schemes... I was thinking perhaps try get an idea of the types of flowers you'd be able to use with each different theme and see if that might help you eliminate a colour that doesn't work as well?? Just a thought! :)

I was just looking at your idea for cars... they're GORGEOUS! hope you get one you like...for a price you like! :thumbup:

Good luck looking for cakes :) :) :)


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun! Yay cant wait for you to photograph the wedding and also come up to meet us :)

Love pink/peach roses and peonies so am going towards the champagne, peach, antique rose colour dresses now :lol: KEEP CHANGING MY MIND. But if I have a white dress, may have purple still. Obv purtplewould clash if I had the coffee/champagne dress so it all depends on that :D


----------



## MummyCat

THRILLED to bits to be your photographer! :cloud9: 

I'd wait a little until you're more sure of your dress then and then work on the colour scheme. :thumbup: But either sound gorgeous and would work well! It doesn't need to be decided just yet so don't stress as it'll all fall into place once you've decided on one of those gorgeous dresses which will hopefully be in a month or two! :D 

Are you planning on sending out save the dates? or are you giving overseas family a verbal heads up of the date? We did save the dates about 9/10 months before the wedding as it gave people a chance to sort out air fares for those travelling from here and the US to South Africa for the wedding! :D


----------



## Gwizz

good tip with flowers cath! :thumbup: also those naturally flowering in sept will be cheaper to get :)

x


----------



## jms895

So what flowers are in season in Sept? Anyone know?


----------



## MummyCat

this may help :) 

might take a while to trawl through them! :D 
Flower in Sept


----------



## Gwizz

You could have Cockscomb or False Goats Beard - lovely lol

x


----------



## jms895

Hehe. Trying to negotiate cars now and the bloody chair covers and table decs. Nightmare doing comparisons and working out amounts etc :wacko:

I am not enjoying this at all haha, I get so easily stressed! Its my own fault! hehe

Will check out the flowers! Cheers :D


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: Some of the little things are frustrating, but you'll feel better when it's all done! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Deposit paid for the wedding cars today wohoo they are GORGEOUS!!!! Both in champagne!

I am having the open top tourer (Beauford) and the 7 seater Daimler :cloud9:

Also more leaflets and numbers for cakes :)

Feeling better now things are coming together.

How many people are having wedding filmed?


----------



## Gwizz

wohoo for cars!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

I wondered about filming too ...


----------



## MummyCat

:yipee: for cars!! :D :D 

We got ours filmed! :thumbup: and we're very pleased we did! More so for the service that anything else, because you're wrapped up in such a whirl of emotions we can neither remember it that well...as it's over in what feels like nano seconds!!! :) And that was a Catholic service (albeit NOT the 1 hour long mass!) :rofl:


----------



## Jemma_x

Yay for the cars:) Did you get the price down?


----------



## jms895

£500 for the cars :)

How much am I thinking with the videoing........ Atm can only find about a grand :shock:

Still waiting for the chair woman to come back with quotes on them, favours, flowers, candleabras, sweetie station etc 

Found out today one of wedding dresses I like Is being discontinued 4th Nov :grr:


----------



## Gwizz

:( to dress try it on quickly lol! (then sell later if u change ur mind!)

£1000 is a bit steep ... :( ive got a video mode on my camera ... ill stand next to cath for ya  :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: @ Gem! 

Wow that's a lot of Moola for videography! I think we paid half the price for video as we did for our photographer... mind he was expensive and this is in SA... so not sure what to expect here! :shrug: 

I think you need to go try on the dress quickly and see how you feel about it! :hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

:rofl: at Gem

I think that's very expensive too


----------



## jms895

OH says we should ask one of his mates and buy a bloody new camera for that!!

No updates on chair covers and sweetie station. She has ignored me for 2 weeks and want potential £500 of stuff off her. Not good is it?

Wedding dress shopping getting nearer!!! :)

Been roped into having more bridesmaids :dohh: I gave in. You know what its like trhying to please everyone and not piss anyone off :dohh:


----------



## Gwizz

re bridesmaids thats why im only have ickle ones and not many at that :( remember hun YOUR and OH day ... dont let other dictate or make u feel guilty!

so would she be doing the sweetie station from scratch? or are u waiting for go ahead to be able to do one???


----------



## MummyCat

oh gosh... how many you having now?? I had two :rofl: I agree with Gem... your day... and you should have people you want as bridesmaids! :hugs:

Hope that woman gets back to you! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

I am having 2 page boys - my beautiful boys.
4 little flower girls and 4 big bridesmaids lol
Update: chair covers booked, centrepieces, swags, tablecloths and all that. Candelabras etc. Now looking at stationary and favours GONNA COST A BOMB lol.
Am liking small whiskey/JD bottles or scratch cards plus card for the men and women little crystal roses :)
Still no choice on the colour theme lol
Got a price for £600 for filming but may just buy a new one and ask Andys mate to film? Least them we can keep the camera!
Wedding dress date is now officially 22nd Nov. Want another 4 pound off by then so need to lay off the carrot cake and pizza and red wine lol but I NEEDED it after the last few weeks with work and bloody car crash :(


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: :( to the last couple weeks

All coming together, mum was telling me about candelabras - shed load to hire ... I was gonna look about seeing second hand ones and spraying them but then thought might look naff or mix match!! Quite like bird cages too (without the bird!)... theres too many damn choices for us budding brides!

Crystal roses sound lovely :D Camera sounds a bloody good idea too :thumbup:

Your date is 5 months before mine then :wohoo: gonna be here before we know it ...

So what colour have you gone for in candelabras, chair covers, table cloths if u havent fully decided colours? :)

x


----------



## jms895

5 months? For the wedding?

I am having white chairs. Colour sash but unsure yet lol

Candelabras with foliage and roses in em.

I went to a wedding fayre at weekend and there was so many things there it was mind boggling. Added everything up I want inc honeymoon, rings everything and we are talking 13/14k :shock:


----------



## Gwizz

Scary isnt it!

Sorry my bad I didnt see the word dress :dohh: (lack of sleep in general that is!) ... 7.5 months between our weddings  gives cath plenty of time :haha:

Sounds lovely :)

xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Had to google candelabra. 

That is totally something I would do is buy the camera and have a friend do it. If you do decide to do that make sure you have lots of memory and get an extra battery as you wouldn't want either to run out. I love our wedding video and am so glad we got it done but it was cheap. 

Caine and Alex will be the cutest Page boys ever!


----------



## jms895

No more updates atm other than SOMEONE GET ME THE WINNING LOTTERY TICKETS!!!! lol


----------



## jms895

No updates really with christmas coming etc but coundown is on now to dress shop :)

22nd November! 2 weeks on Tuesday :)


----------



## Arlandria

Me too, havnt really done any planning of late...think get xmas out the way then full steam ahead xx


----------



## Gwizz

:D


----------



## jms895

Yes it will be madness afer Xmas :dohh: LOL


----------



## lovealittle1

Dress shopping is fun! Try on loads even if you think they are not your style. You only get to do this once. Oh and bring a camera so you can go home and look at your choices and show people if you wanted to.


----------



## jms895

Gonna do just that :)

Saw some lovely BM dresses the other day in Coast sooooo nice! Still to decide on a colour but that will depend on my dress colour :)


----------



## claire-lou

Getting excited for dress shopping mow and it's not even my wedding :lol:


----------



## Arlandria

LESS than 10 months to go!!!!


----------



## jms895

Dress shopping on Tues cant freaking wait!! No kids and just trying on dresses :)


----------



## jms895

Got my dress :cloud9:

Its beautiful! Love it and it was the first try in the first shop! So heavy though :haha:

I was a 10 hips, 12 waist and 14 back/bust :shock: so after planning on loosing another 7 pounds I have had a 12 I cant bloody believe it! xx

Its ivory so am now liking berry/burgundy theme with mink may change my mind though! Hehe


----------



## claire-lou

:wohoo:


----------



## Gwizz

:yipee:


----------



## jms895

:wohoo:


----------



## lovealittle1

:happydance: I had an ivory dress as well. So excited for you!


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun! Gonna leave this a while now I think and pick back up after Xmas! So exciting :)


----------



## MummyCat

jms895 said:


> Got my dress :cloud9:
> 
> Its beautiful! Love it and it was the first try in the first shop! So heavy though :haha:
> 
> I was a 10 hips, 12 waist and 14 back/bust :shock: so after planning on loosing another 7 pounds I have had a 12 I cant bloody believe it! xx
> 
> Its ivory so am now liking berry/burgundy theme with mink may change my mind though! Hehe

:wohoo: Awesome news hun! You are going to look stunning!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun :)

Am sure you are good at airbrushing piccies :)


----------



## MummyCat

lol.. I'm sure I wont need to :) :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

^^ i agree


----------



## jms895

Half a pound gain again tonight at weigh in :( GUTTED :(


----------



## Gwizz

PMA !!! You can do it!!!!!! :D

x


----------



## jms895

Been good last 2 days! Had a bad weekend. But am really hoping to get 1 odd this week or .5 and then am back on track :)


----------



## claire-lou

You'll do it hun, you've got this far


----------



## MummyCat

you've done so well hun... you can do it!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Been so good all week, hope it pays off and I lose at least 1.5 :)


----------



## Gwizz

:bunny:


----------



## jms895

Hehe. Update lost 1 pound booooo. All i can hope for is a maintain really as not been so great with Alex being ill and loads going off. x


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: you've done so well hun... the last 6 lb's will come off... you just need to take it slowly! :hugs:

So guess who's booked into an Academy for Photography starting next year April... yep.. ME! :D They cover weddings (big style) and not only do I get to shoot model brides and grooms in the training, but I attend 1 engagement/pre wedding shoot and 2 weddings as assistant to the photographer (who'll be my mentor) ALL before I shoot your wedding! :dance: The mentor I met yesterday was very impressed I have your wedding booked and he said my photography (which he's pleased with) will have come on in leaps and bounds by the time of your wedding!!!!! :dance:

I'll also be able to offer you SO much more by then! ie.. I'll be setting myself up with printing suppliers etc. 

I'm so so so excited and can't wait!!!


----------



## Gwizz

Oooo that makes me excited too lol!!!


----------



## MummyCat

:dance:


----------



## MummyCat

I actually discussed your theme with my soon to be mentor :)

He said that would be awesome and that you could really have some with a pre wedding shoot :) x

(sorry for hijacking your journal Jade) xx


----------



## jms895

Hehe no probs! Cath do you wanna see my dress? I am absolutely bursting for someone to see it really but dont want everyone to see and not post on here. I just want some reassurance it looks nice really :haha:
You know how you get the nerves of s it right etc? I LOVE it and mum and sis and nana said it was gorgeous, I just want some form of reassurance really!
OH was going on about big dresses and not wanting big fat gypsy wedding style. Mine is big, I just need someone to tell me its not too big :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

YES YES YES! I'm your photographer.. I need to see it! :) I can start getting ideas of suitable shots to do with the style of dress etc, so really... you MUST show me! :haha: (Also I'm nosy and LOVE wedding dresses!). You have my email address right? You're welcome to send me a pic there! xx

PS... my lips will be sealed as it's your dress to reveal, so there will be no risk of me leaking info about designer etc.


----------



## Gwizz

thanks cath :) x


----------



## jms895

Emailing now Cath! x


----------



## MummyCat

:shock: scuse my language but HOLY CRAP... you look sooo slim. 

Dress is simply spectacular and definitely NOT too big. Have some nice idea's already... like this... (see attached)

this was taken by the guy who's training me :)
 



Attached Files:







JadeIdea01.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jms895

Wow love it! :) but you may need to help me off the floor with the dress :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: you have an army of bridesmaids, so we'll make them work hard :) but we can really have some fun with shots that make the most of the size of the dress. are there stairs into the church at all??


----------



## jms895

There is a long stone path, will try and find a link with a pic x


----------



## jms895

Cath here is the church https://www.warsopparishchurch.org.uk/ it looks over onto the local Carrs nature reserve, some great pics to be had! :)

and here is the venue https://www.w-s-t.co.uk/venue.php


----------



## MummyCat

oh wow... lovely church and venue!! :dance:


----------



## Gwizz

lovely church , bit like my old village chruch :)

stop it with the dress, making me nosey :ignore: lol!!!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl:

Sowwy! But we can do the same next year! How's that sound???? :haha:


----------



## jms895

Church is beautiful!

Maintained at SW last night so thats ok! Hoping to maintain this week too. No point trying to lose over Xmas (she says after a 3 course meal at work, bottle of wine on chill and 2 slices pizza for tea :haha: )


----------



## claire-lou

Church is stunning it's like the one the kids were christened in but I can't load up venue pic :cry: 

Well done on weight


----------



## jms895

Thanks!

Love this, may be getting it next week :)

https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webst...white+gold+one+carat+diamond+bridal+ring+set/


----------



## Jemma_x

That ring is gorgeous


----------



## jms895

It is! I have tried a few more on not made my mind up yet but like the white gold, princess cut/quare diamond with shoulder diamonds :)


----------



## Gwizz

Lush ring!!!!

Bit like my engagement ring - I looovvvvvveeeee square diamonds :cloud9: lol!


----------



## jms895

Got my beautiful engagemtn ring today! :) White gold cluster with shoulder diamonds, its grgeous :happydance:

Getting some quotes on cakes and looking at bridesmaid dresses!

Just under 8.5 months to go! :)


----------



## claire-lou

I love your ring :)


----------



## jms895

Thanks

This weeks jobs is getting cake quotes and info together :)

My auntie asked if I wanted doves and she would buy it me as a present. I dont really want them I dont think but feel as tho isound ungrateful :( WHAT DO?


----------



## Jemma_x

Maybe ask if she could put the money towards something you really want


----------



## jms895

I would rather have the honeymoon money :blush: or something like that x


----------



## Gwizz

What about asking her to put the money towards the cake? or flowers? 

Your ring is lush!!!!! Stonker!!!!!!!!!

:D
x


----------



## claire-lou

I'd just say we've discussed it and don't really think it's for us, but if you want to feel apart of it how about help with the cake? :) say the one you want is out of your range, that way she'll feel like she's helping you achieve something that you want. It's your day you can't let others have what they want if it's not for you :hugs:


----------



## PinkEmily

I've just spotted this thread Jade. How exciting!! I'm going to have a read once ive put Olly to bed, may be a while though because he has a new game of picking up cushion, drop cushion and then jump on it over and over.


----------



## jms895

Thanks Ladies. I agree I think I will just speak to her and say even £5 would be great towards the cake/flowers etc or to honeymoom :hugs:

Emily! Let me know if you start a journal :)

Been getting quotes on cakes ranging from £275 to £450. Remind me to post some pics I like tomorro w:)


----------



## PinkEmily

Will do! I might start one, but if its anything like my diet journal then it will be crap haha. Actually it might help me with my planning if i can see it all come together. Will try get it started tomorrow night :D


----------



## lovealittle1

Wow it is getting closer!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Heya!


Hope dont mind me stalking your thread! 

Have you looked at M&S cakes? I think they are gorgeous! 
I found budget cake for £99, plain so i can put what i want on it.


----------



## jms895

Hey welcome to my journal :)

Tonight i did Day 1 of the Couch to 5k running challenge and enjoyed it. Hope I can keep it up to help me lose the last few pounds!

Yes its getting nearer and nearer now and I need to make a decision on colour so I ca start getting sttuff bought/ordered etc!

Right I like Grape, Cadbury purple and burgundy/berry HELP! :)


----------



## Gwizz

Oooo cake pics im looking forward too lol!!!

Hmmm on colours I like the sound of grape or berry, u could try toning a couple of them all in if u cant decide :)

https://fashion-era.com/images/2008_9_fall_trends/colours/PURPLES%20SWAROVSK%20%206.jpg


https://weddings-place.com/the-unique-touch-of-purple-fall-weddings/


----------



## jms895

Those colours are beautiful.... exactly what i want x


----------



## claire-lou

Colours are gorgeous


----------



## jms895

I am just really hoping these colours are out for dresses etc when I go looking in April time! 7 months to go now! :shock:


----------



## PinkEmily

7 months eeeek!!!! How is the couch to 5k going? i think i want to start but its so difficult with Den working shifts.


----------



## MummyCat

OMG... 7 months?? I have so much to do before then!!!

Have been having a think and was wondering if you'd like me to pop up to see you at the end of April. My course starts on the 12th April and I'd love to be able to chat to you about what will be covered before the wedding. 

PS... loving the colour ideas!


----------



## Gwizz

Ooooo 7 months!!!! 

Been practising your new signature yet? hehe!


----------



## jms895

Signature eeeek cant imagine using another name and actaully trying to contact everyone to bloody change it!

Need to sort my passport just remembered!

Cath - We go away April 23rd for 4 nights but yes - sounds great! Are you looking forward to your course? :)

Em - couch to 5k doing ok! Hurt my ankle other night in freezing cold, still ran last night and had to rest today alot it was killing :( its a real push to get out now its freezing!

Really struggling to shift more weight and getting quite upset over it now :(


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: You'll find u will lose a bit in run up to wedding too remember that. Mum who does these things insists on a final fitting couple days before because that last 2 weeks is soo stressful for some brides they dont eat and lose weight etc ....

You'll get there :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

jms895 said:


> Signature eeeek cant imagine using another name and actaully trying to contact everyone to bloody change it!
> 
> Need to sort my passport just remembered!
> 
> Cath - We go away April 23rd for 4 nights but yes - sounds great! Are you looking forward to your course? :)
> 
> Em - couch to 5k doing ok! Hurt my ankle other night in freezing cold, still ran last night and had to rest today alot it was killing :( its a real push to get out now its freezing!
> 
> Really struggling to shift more weight and getting quite upset over it now :(

Fab!! I'll think about good dates for us a bit nearer the time and then email ya! Hopefully some of the dates will work for you too! I'm so excited about the course! :D 

Keep the faith hun... you're doing so well!! You look stunning already sweetie, so don't be too hard on yourself about the last few lb's. I'm sure you'll get there!! :kiss:


----------



## jms895

A few updates!

Bridesmaid dresses: we may now go to a bridal shop as I am waiting on a whim for the colour I want to come in all shops Debs/Coast/Monsoon/House of F and It might not! So our local bridal shop does these https://www.foreverbridals.com/collection.html?s=004 a bit dearer can have the exact colour i want! In Passion or Grape :) Also all BMs can have a slight different dress sleeving etc :)

Then I can crack on with flowers

Made appt for cakes people in Feb!

Got brochures for the 6 mens suits. Thats £500 quid to hire! Dont think they do small enough for Alex tho so need to go to the Suit shop at Meadowhall for the little men :)

Also found a videographer for about £700 thas cheapest I can find up to yet :(

Its going so fast!! Its stressing me out planning big time and guess when my End of course assessment is due for my degree Law module???????????? Yes the bloody 20th Sept!!! :dohh:


----------



## PinkEmily

Well done on doing the couch to 5k challenge! I seriously need to get my bum in gear and lose some weight. 
That's crap about the law assessment. is there any way you can get it postponed. How do you even find the time to do a law degree? haa


----------



## Gwizz

Yeah like pinkemily says can u change the date? is it assignment or an assessment? :)

Ooo love those dresses *steals link!* hehe!!!!

Coming on great!

xx


----------



## Gwizz

In fact looking down those dresses I have one of those pics saved in my wedding folder! ... bridesmaids in purple dresses with pink ribbon down side :)


----------



## PinkEmily

How is your ankle now? I'm starting the 30 day shred dvd tomorrow. My weight is at a standstill at the moment, nothing i do will budge it grrr


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

May I suggest setting yourself the date of 20th August (or something like that) to complete your assignment and then have it done? That way you have a month left to sort out the finer details of the wedding with the assignment done and dusted?? 

:hugs: hope you are otherwise well! xxxxx


----------



## Gwizz

thats what i was thinking too cath if its an assignment, try get it in early :D ..... hope ur ok jade 

xx


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies ankle is ok. Not been running 2 weeks but been swimming! Diet not going great but hoping to maintain this week!

Been sorting cake meetings and demos this week and today loads of quotes for stationary. For all my orders of service, posh day invites, night invites, name cards, seating plan, menus, table numbers and all te rest of it best quote i got is £200 :thumbup: want that sorting this week so they can go out early March :)

LOVE LOVE THIS shop! Amazing! https://marketplace.asos.com/boutique/elliotclaire-london/dresses#pmin=100&pmax=380&f:colour=6296 :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

I have all the study and 8 assignments to complete before Sept. End of course assessment (50% of my overall mark) due 20th Sept so am aiming to complete most of it the week before. I want a bloody spa day or somat the few days before :)


----------



## jms895

I need some help please ladies. My dress is ivory so like off white and i absolutely love these shoes, tried them on etc love them. BUT they are very creamy ivory and mum is concerned they are too different a colour. I dont think it will matter as dress is floor length. HELP??

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...1_050010631185_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Shoes~Women


----------



## Arlandria

Ooo they're nice!! I would have thought both being ivory would be ok!? Have you seen the shoes in the flesh?? When I bought mine they looked different on screen than in the shop, much nicer in rl xx


----------



## jms895

Yes have tried them on and love them! Only prob is am usually a 7 but after losing all this weight they were big! I had hot feet too. Also a 6 was tight ish (with hot feet) but will be prob wearing stockings.... what do?! And they dont do a 6.5 :grr: xx


----------



## claire-lou

Stick an insole in hun, I love them. I had floor length ivory And wore White flip flops cos you couldn't see them :)


----------



## MummyCat

Those dresses are gorgeous! 

Did your wedding dress shop not give you a swatch of the dress material? I would very confidently say, so long as they're not as drastic a difference as gold/silver or something... you wont notice it at all!! Slight subtle shading differences wont be an issue... really... no one will see your shoes long enough to notice, the place they'll crop up most is in the pictures as we'll need to make a fuss of such pretty shoes and I'll make sure the colours work. :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

ps.. I agree with Claire... go with the 7's and add an insole!


----------



## Gwizz

Yep 7's with insole lol!

Those dresses on that link are beautiful! *swoon*

I also agree the shoes will be fine under the dress if the dress is floor length and if anyones that close to your feet and comparing they have issues :D having said that its also all the rage atm to have different coloured shoes with ivory/white dresses anyway atm so i defo wouldnt worry! The lighting in the venue would dull them out a bit too.

xxx


----------



## jms895

Sooooo bridesmaid appt booked for 14th March, only date we can all get

Flower girls dresses I am getting from Debenhams in March too

Getting my shoes next week

Cake appointments next week

Agreed order of service and menus etc today at reception meeting

Stationary and invites all designed and agreed should be here and ready for end Feb!

Oh and I reached TARGET at Slimming World! SOOOOOOO HAPPY!!! :)


----------



## jms895

Thanks Gem am defo getting shoes, people will only see when I get my garter out for a photo :) :rofl: 7 it is then with some padding LOL


----------



## jms895

Never used insoles :blush: where the hell do I get them and can someone recommend? :) :flower:


----------



## jms895

How do you ladies like this bridesmaid dress for the little ones? https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc..._-1?breadcrumb=Home~Kids~Occasionwear~Dresses

Debenhams is good as = 50% OFF through mother :lol:

I really really wanna show you all my dress but dont want to post on here! :)


----------



## jms895

Oh and DEFINATELY have now Ivory and Grape colour theme. :)


----------



## Lisa84

Aww love those ickle dresses they are sooo cute! Well done reachin your target hun u have done so well. 

You could always post your dress and then remove it after a day or something like that xx


----------



## Arlandria

I'm a bit like that - really wanna show my dress off but when I look at it it doesnt have the same affect as when I have it on! lol

Love the flower girl dress - the bows are so cute! x


----------



## Gwizz

Bridesmaids dress is lovely - very elegant for a little girl :)

Theres different types of insole.. gel, sheepskin, heel pads, support ones. I sell sheepskin ones at work but they will be a bit too wooly lol ... something like these, clear gel/cushioned one might be all u need for 1/2 size. 

https://www.barratts.co.uk/en/clear-gel-comfort-pack-129054

https://www.bridalshoesuk.co.uk/products/Shoe-Candy-Heaven-Step-Gel-Long-Sole.html

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Foot-Petal...X2TC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328523996&sr=8-1


----------



## jms895

Thanks ladies. Gem thanks for the links!

Cake testing tomorrow and Saturday :)


----------



## tiggertea

I'm the worst stalker ever and have just decided to add your wedding to my list of journals to neglect. :haha:

I'm often in need of a 3.5 in shoes which are virtually impossible to come by. I remedy that with a half insole (just at the front of the shoe) as it pushes your foot back in the shoe without pushing your heel up and stretching the top. ;)


----------



## Gwizz

ooo thats a good tip debz ... :D


----------



## tiggertea

There's no "taking a bow" smiley so : :flasher:


----------



## Gwizz

close i suppose


----------



## PinkEmily

jms895 said:


> How do you ladies like this bridesmaid dress for the little ones? https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc..._-1?breadcrumb=Home~Kids~Occasionwear~Dresses
> 
> Debenhams is good as = 50% OFF through mother :lol:
> 
> I really really wanna show you all my dress but dont want to post on here! :)

Picture swapsies? haha

I want to show mine too but im too scared incase OH comes across it :dohh:


----------



## lovealittle1

Enjoy the cake testing nom nom. I would happily accept an email of a pic of your dress if you want to share!


----------



## Gwizz

^^ so would I :D

Hope plans coming on ok :)

x


----------



## jms895

Emily pm me your email and I will send it :)
Cake tasting was fun and I have picked one! 4 tiers for £325 so not a bad price! Havinf fruit, lemon, choco and carrot :)
Have the shoes mum bought em me. She also getting me my underwear etc bless her.
Also picked a tiara i like :)
Pissed off with Andy making no effort on the diet front! :( i have made so much effort and he lost 10 pounds and put it back on being a pig! Wouldnt be so bad if he didnt have 6 stone to lose! He just not making an effort at all! Fell out with him this morning! It sounds childish and nasty but he REALLY needs to do it for his health.


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: 

Perhaps remind him that he'd want to see the kids grow up and be involved with them with sports etc and losing some weight would make that all possible?

It's a tough one... cos I know why you feel upset, but if he doesn't want to do it for himself... he wont do it! :(

You need to find a way for him to motivate himself! Not an easy task! :(

Very excited about the cake! YUMMY!!! Hey... I'll get to taste it too! Mmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## MummyCat

The wedding dress is too gorgeous to keep secret!! :D


----------



## Gwizz

I agree I wanna see :hissy: < lol only kidding hun

Gosh that cakes sounds nice - Ive been looking online around here and 3 tiers I can see cost about £400 so a 4 tier one for that price is excellant :thumbup:

:hugs: to you about Andy ... my Steve is a 'i'll start monday' fella - totally useless. Ive already said 'so im marrying a bald fatty am I 'lol! Hope he has a kick in the summer :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Do u really like it cath?

having a real nightmare time sorting tables and plans trying to sit demanding people together! its really stressful! on a positive note invites should be done and ready to go out end of feb


----------



## Gwizz

im not looking forward to table plan time .... :/


----------



## PinkEmily

I'm not looking forward to table plan time either. eeek

That's a great price for a 4 tier! Ours is £350 for 3 tiers.


----------



## MummyCat

jms895 said:


> Do u really like it cath?
> 
> having a real nightmare time sorting tables and plans trying to sit demanding people together! its really stressful! on a positive note invites should be done and ready to go out end of feb


OF COURSE! :thumbup: you look beautiful in it hun!!! :dance:

Don't worry too much about seating plan... get it as close as you can to what you want and then go with it... people have to sit and eat, afterwards they mill about anyway..they should be grateful they have a seat and are being fed! :haha: that they even got invited in the first place :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

I think you should definitely get Gemma's and Debz' opinion though! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

^^ lol Cath

I agree with seating plan what Cath said - its only for a couple hours in the whole day, dont worry and if they fight think of it as entertainment :haha: My cousin the one getting married month after me is putting all kids on one table :shock: I requested ben isnt put with them not cos hes naughty *cough* but because I just want to be able to control him :haha: and I think people will be watching the table of kids the whole time and it could spoil meal a little .... anyway ignore me if youve done that :haha:


----------



## jms895

Its my bloody nana causing most probs with seating wanting everyone together :dohh:

Have done it 3 bloody times already.

Andys dad now not coming to reception and meal DONT ASK - frigging KNOB

And his German relatives are all busy! What a bunch of ***** really pisses me off. Good job he has some good friends!


----------



## jms895

Gem I thought about the kids table but I have 14 kids coming and 13 of them are under 5 so nope :haha: bad idea! I have them all with their parents and high chairs x


----------



## Gwizz

^^ yep perfect idea imo lol

hmmm sorry bout his dad not coming to meal .. if it makes him feel better tell him mine isnt coming to mine either :haha: 

hope it all comes together x


----------



## jms895

Bloody families ay, who needs em! :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

wedding would be alot cheaper


----------



## jms895

Yep it would :haha:

Cant wait for these invites to come!

PS any of my Bnb ladies on here are invited to the evening do as i consider you all my good friends. I know logistically it would be difficult for some of you but the offers there and it would be lovely. x


----------



## MummyCat

Oh hun...sorry about the family being rubbish! :(

Oh you are so lovely! :cloud9: Well... you know I'm coming! It would be breach of contract if I didn't!! :haha: 

ON that note... as part of the package (so at no extra cost to you) I'd like to do a pre wedding shoot. Much like an engagement shoot! It can be you and Andy and the boys too if you like? It will get you both used to working with me before the wedding... and quite importantly the boys too! :) So can you keep that in mind for a weekend day around a month before the wedding?


----------



## jms895

Wow that would be amazing hun! Cant wait.

And Andy has already told me i need to pay you more money! :)


----------



## MummyCat

Uhm... but you're only needing to settle later in the year hun! :D

Glad you're up for it! Tell Andy he needs to be nice and trim to make my first official groom I'm shooting a FIT one! :haha: 

ps.. I should have assisted on 2 weddings and pre wedding shoot by the time of your wedding! SOOOO much happening this year! :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

Cant wait to see those shots - what a lovely offer Cath! 

Oooooo - I will have too see what im doing then hun but I'll defo keep an open mind about coming as you really aren't too far away :) besides it'll be lovely to see you all in the flesh :D

xxx


----------



## jms895

Andy is really good looking he just has gained 6 stone since we met :haha: he carries it better than most as he is 6 foot 3! Looking for a piccie when we met x

Would be lovely Gem :)


----------



## Gwizz

lol


----------



## jms895

Some people think he used to look a bit like Ben Affleck.:haha:
 



Attached Files:







199_10325117597_690462597_621510_309_n.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 11









199_10325147597_690462597_621516_2251_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8









199_10325167597_690462597_621520_3985_n.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jms895

At Xmas
 



Attached Files:







392296_10150585302642598_690462597_11664789_1486673729_n.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 8









384583_10150643399592598_690462597_11863186_1487074544_n.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Gwizz

... bit like bruce willis now :) lol

You are both a good looking couple, pics will be fab whatever happens!!!

:D

x


----------



## Gwizz

p.s. cupcakes on fb are brilliant, like I say I just spoon my icing on mine :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Wow wow wee wow! Smoking hot, the pair of you!!!


----------



## jms895

Aww thanks ladies :)

Gem it so easy if you get disposable bags and a 1B wilton tip. start in middle and move out for a rose and for a swirly peak go in from the outside yum! I love baking them :) Made lemon the other day and they were lush. My fave coffee and walnut!


----------



## lovealittle1

It is such a tough thing trying to encourage men to lose weight! My DH goes up and down with his weight and the only thing that encourages him to make changes is himself. He will get to the point where he is fed up with his belly and then he will stop eating treats, drinking pop and start working out again. Then he will lose the weight and slowly start putting it on again and the cycle continues! He is terrible with sweets though. He honestly has the sweet tooth of a hormonal women. He will be craving chocolate and will go out in the freezing cold late at night to get some. Having said all that I think you both look great and are going to be such a beautiful married couple!

Sorry about all the family stress. It is enevitable (sp?) Just keep focused that it is YOUR day and nobody elses and don't do anything you are not comfortable with.


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun! And yes he would quite easily sit and eat a full tin of chocolate if i didnt stop him! :haha:


----------



## PinkEmily

I have the opposite problem! OH is so skinny! He eats so much crap but gains nothing. I would like him to bulk up a bit


----------



## jms895

No updates this week really! Other than invites should be here next week! Hope they are as nice as I think they will be :) x


----------



## Gwizz

:yipee:


----------



## jms895

Cmon invites!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 week Wed for bridesmaid dress shopping and week on Fri am getting Tiara, jewellery and underwear :)


----------



## Gwizz

ooo the one thing ive already got is my garter lol ... my mums so its my something old, borrowed and blue  :haha: I plan to change it a little though ... 

u having a veil?


----------



## MummyCat

:dance: all so exciting!!!

we need some pics :)


----------



## jms895

Yes am having a veil. Yet undecided if it will just hang (as its a long cathedral veil at the back) or pull over my face......


----------



## Gwizz

:) oo cathedral veil very nice .... im not sure id have one over my face to begin with - im sure id laugh. Mind u im not having church so probably not as widely done in registry venue.

hope u post pics of jewellry too :)

xxxx


----------



## jms895

Invites are here! :wohoo: They are fab :)


----------



## Gwizz

:yipee:


----------



## jms895

Will post a pic in a bit :)


----------



## Arlandria

Yay!!! Wanna see!!

I really must get my invites sorted!!! xx


----------



## jms895

Will sort a pic in a bit :)


----------



## Tiff

Love cathedral length veils!!! They're so dramatic for pictures! :cloud9:

Not very long now, you must be getting excited!!


----------



## jms895

Hey thanks for stopping by! :)

Yes I am but also very stressed on thinking about stuff still to do, pay for etc. Also assignments I have to write too :lol:

I am also having majot wedding dress probs.! I tried a 12 on in a 99% similar design to mine and low and behold it does not fit :cry:

I have been told I am a 12 on waist but still need a 14 on back and its 1 inch from fastening and leaving a space on the corset :(

We rang the shop and they want 250 to change it to a 14 :grr: AM FUMING!

Had been having a few niggles and second thoughts any way so unsure what to do. Lose MORE weight which Andy said defo no as it would be off my bust :( or pay more or lose deposit and get another dress! :(

Think friday am going to try some more dresses on. Have been so upset over all this and want my dress to be just right. Worried about what people think especilly with me being an older bride and it being quite big! Also now wondering whether to go for the original idea of gold/champagne

Just wanna look beautiful on this day and Andy to love it..... arrrgggggh this is crazy LOL

What to do??!! I may fall in love with my dress again if I try some more if you know what i mean.... but dont want more pressureto lose more weight :shrug:


Still need to post a pic of invites here!

Also still need to kick Andys arse to book the suits appointments!


----------



## MummyCat

oooh... dilemma! 

Right... well I think you should try on more dresses if you want to! If you are happy the size you are... then either get a new dress/stay with current one but pay for the change. That's a ludicrous price by the way! 

My friend ended up with two wedding dresses... the last one she got like a week before the wedding and it was the best thing she did... she felt like a princess! 

:hugs: Don't let it stress you out... talk the options through with Andy and see what he's comfortable with... clearly he's already against the losing more weight! :haha: so just take it one fitting at a time and try a few different stores/designers. Try on dresses you'd never thought of trying before... just to make sure you're not missing out!

PS.. 31 is not an old bride. I'd say 50 odd is an old bride... you make it as big as you want!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

If it makes you feel any better, I was 32 when we got married! :flower:

You definitely want your gown to make you feel amazing. I'm so sorry it doesn't fit right! Can you try to sell it on your own if you try on a different dress and fall in love with that? Will they potentially buy it back? Try to sell the dress for you?

I had dress niggles, my first dress I felt more pressured into buying it because of the price, not because I loved it. Listened to my gut and went back to the store and tried on other dresses and found my dream dress. 

I still love it to this day and wish I could wear it again! You should totally feel that way about your gown! :hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

Babe if your an old bride then I will be too cos I'll be 30! Dont be daft, we are spring chickens!!!!!!!!!

I agree go try on some more dresses (I saw u liked one on fb :) Love it and the colour!) 

Andy will love you whatever, dont worry!!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

I will be 32 when I get married so spose its not old, just there is porbably a certain style for me and I dont think my current dress is right :(

So this is the dress i like! https://www.morilee.com/bridals/bridal/1658

Its TOTALLY different from the one I have but its more to my original plan, my age, personality etc... and I think Andy would love it. Just unsure if it would suit my figure. What do you think ladies? 

Dilemma - deposit we would lose is £500 :shock:

If I wanted to buy old dress need to pay another £500 but wouldnt be able to get money back from selling. They advised me to get a 12 originally so thats why I am fuming! My nan has been down all routes ringing customer service nd they wont budge. Luckily she has paid (is paying for dress) andis well off and doesnt care about the money just wants me to be happy and look amazing. She told me she WANTS me to get another one that I really want and she doesnt want to hear anything else about it and to stop being upset/guilty et.c...... 

Now I would NEVER lose £500 i cant afford it, but she really does not mind..... what do?

She is happy to buy me the new one tomorrow :shrug:

Arrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhh i appreciate your help.......... you dont realise how ABSOLUTELY stupid i feel about the whole thing. I cant sleep i feel sick over it :cry:


----------



## Jemma_x

:hugs: that dress above is stunning. 

Now i agree £500 is alot to loose but if your nan is that adamant then maybe this is something you need to do. I know £500 is a lot but if you have the original dress are you going to be happy on your big day? From the sounds of it, not really. Correct me if im wrong. I think your happiness is more important than money and im guessing thats what your nan will be thinking if shes anything like my nan :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Wow... that dress certainly has the WOW factor honey. If I'm honest it has more so than your current one! I do like your current one but this has more style to it. Does that make sense? The only way you'll know if it's right for your body is by trying it on... from the picture it looks like it'll flare out a lot lower than the current dress.

It's awesome that your Nan is so sweet! If she's offering... I'd take her up on it... because you would want to feel happy on the day hun! :hugs:

See what tomorrow brings! Try not to lose sleep over it... you have a loving and supportive family wanting you to be happy... so now you just have to let yourself!! :) Fingers crossed you find the dress of your dreams!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Aww hun what a sweetie your Nan is :) it sucks that they advised you of the size to get and now wont budge :grr:

I'd say you if your Nan is willing to buy you a new one then go for it. Definately go and try lots on again tho :) You want to feel like a million dollars on the day so if your current dress doesn't make you feel that way id say change it xx


----------



## Tiff

What a darling your Nan is! :cloud9: Honestly if she doesn't mind then I wouldn't worry another bit about it. I understand totally how silly you feel, I felt the same. I felt my 2nd dress had the "wow" factor as well. 

That dress is gorgeous, btw. Wow!!!

Get it and enjoy. xxx


----------



## Gwizz

I want your nan lol - sounds like shes not a lady to agrue t=with therefore do as she says hehe, bless her, dont worry. 

:hugs:


----------



## jms895

I have THE dress :) And its a size 12! May need the panel moving an inch but 14 too big for the effect at the back! If anyone wants a pic of me in it, let me know and will email you! :) (leave me your email address too ) :)

Oh and I have had the candlelight colour (champagne, oyster)

It looks and feels amazing! Cath its a photogrpahers dream!

:) So happy!

BM dresses sorted too from Debenhams! Loads cheaper! hehe been on a mammoth 10 hours shopping trip today!

Right gonna post a pic of the old dress now! Shown OH and he said i looked beautiful but it was defo NOT me! xx


----------



## jms895

Which I am now NOT wearing!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0372.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 17









DSCN0377.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 16









DSCN0385.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 14









DSCN0386.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MummyCat

EEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.... I HAVE to see you in the dress Jade!! You have my email... please send it!!!

Super dooper uber chuffed for you!!!

PS... I do think you look gorgeous in the original dress... so can not wait to see the new one! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

pps flipping fantastic it's a 12!!!!


----------



## jms895

Cath will send now :)

And here are the BM dresses! Not the expensive ones from original plan (cos I now need to cut down costs LOL) but still they are the regal purple and sweetheart style Hope my BMs like it :)

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...008010610853_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Dresses


----------



## jms895

Aaaargh bloody hotmail is playing up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh...they are very pretty honey! I'm sure they will like them! :thumbup:


----------



## jms895

Hope so! They were not my choice but I think they are nice x

Trying to sort pics now Cathx


----------



## MummyCat

Wow.... you look absolutely stunning!!!!! 

Jade it's gorgeous! You're right... photographers dream! :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

More pics on the way LOL :)

Obv I dont look like the model in it! But the day light will help with the colour and detail and I WILL fit into it properley!

Do you think i made the right decision?


----------



## MummyCat

WITHOUT A DOUBT!!

You look radiant and just wait till the day... you will feel like a princess!!!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Just seen the close up of the back! :shock:

crikey you look tiny!!!!!!!! It's stunning... I'm so excited about the shot's I'll get for you! :dance:


----------



## jms895

Ahhh thank you! I absolutely love it and am SOOOO glad I changed it! :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

:dance:

So thrilled for you! :flower:


----------



## Gwizz

Ooooo got me all excited ... please show me hun :flower:

I also agree I think u still look stunning in that other dress, very princess and fairytale!! Makes it seem so close and real :thumbup:

Love the bridesmaid colour too, they'll love it :D

xxx


----------



## jms895

Send me the email you want me to use Gem x


----------



## MummyCat

Yey!! Gem's going to LOVE it :) :yipee:

I'll text you tomorrow Jade... to see if you're about. :winkwink:


----------



## Gwizz

Fank you! Sent you it in a fb messge :) 

xxx


----------



## jms895

Sent em! Tell me honest thoughts Gem!

So you reminded me about something old new and all that! Currently I have:

Dress - New
Old - Mums earrings she gave me
Blue - blue bow on stockings / may have a garter too not sure yet!
Borrowed - may be a bag or mirror or bracelet not sure yet

Forgot to mention got my tiara, must take a pic and post here
Also stockings and knickers (no bra required with dress)
Hummed and aaaaaed over bracelet so not decided yet. But will be diamonte and creamy pearl.

Been thinking about perfume.... Unsure whether to get a specific new perfum for the day so that the smell willalways remind me of it, if youknow what I mean?

Or wear what I usually do - my favourites are Gucci guilty (Andy likes) JPGaultier, Poeme or J-adore or Angel Thierry mugler these 2 I have not worn for a while but are very weddingy.

Does anyone have any thoughts/advice on this?

PS - my shoes match my new dress beautifully :)


----------



## jms895

Here is the tiara I have bought

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...JRTA023207_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtallan+hannah


----------



## Gwizz

Sent you an email back - GORGEOUS!!! sums it up :)

You answered my question about shoes as I wondered if they matched :thumbup:

Tiara is lovely, is the veil on a hair comb then or are u having it attached to the tiara?

Re: perfume, Alot of ladies on a wedding forum I use have a 'new' perfume ive noticed but Ive not thought about it tbh, ive never smelt those ones you say but I will prob pick a new one for mine ... atm I only really have Chanel Chance and most of the Next smells :haha: The one Andy likes would be nice :)

x


----------



## jms895

Hmmm not seen the chanel chance, alot of people go for chanel!

Yes the tiara is seperate to be worn all day and night and the veil on a slide to go at the back of my bufont (sp?) hair only in the day x


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup:

Chanel Allure is nice too, I had that one before this - all depends what u like :)


----------



## PinkEmily

Oh my gosh ive missed so much! Sorry to hear about your other dress. If it makes you feel any better i ended up losing my deposit on my first dress too, it just wasn't me and i was getting so stressed over it. I can't believe they told you to get a 12 though, they should have refunded your deposit.
Hope everything is well with you, missing you all on fb :( xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks Em. I am writing a letter of complaint to Berketex. Prob a long shot but may be able to get a little back! If anyone can help me word it so I sound like I mean business let me know :)


----------



## Gwizz

I dont mind reading over it hun and suggesting ways to put things :) or I know Cath is quite good too :)

xx


----------



## MummyCat

LOL @ Gem 

Jade I can help if you like! Perhaps write down as much as you can with the details and email to me and then I'll have all the facts and can tweak the letter here and there. If it needs any tweaking that is! The trick is to be saddened and disappointed etc with their service and writing it so they know you have received shocking service but without it coming across mean and nasty.


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies thanks! I sent it last night and laid it on thick with the devastation! I am not happy with them wanting £440 to make the dress fit :grr: assholes!

So, most of the invites are now out!

Ready to move on to flowers next month and start paying for stuff bit by bit :)


----------



## MummyCat

Well done you!! 

Oh Jade... have you made an invite to keep?? Also for photo purposes?? Ideally keep a spare of invites/menus/vows etc etc.... all can be very useful! 

This you probably know already! :D


----------



## jms895

Yes I have saved one for us :) and for some photos :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm coming to stalk you here too! :happydance: not long till the wedding now! x


----------



## MummyCat

Excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

:yipee: exciting

have I missed a piccy of invite? did u post one on here in the end :blush:

xx


----------



## jms895

No :blush: I still have not posted a pic. Will sort one now!
:)


----------



## jms895

https://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr85/jms895/th_DSCN1270.jpg

https://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr85/jms895/th_DSCN1275.jpg

https://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr85/jms895/th_DSCN1268.jpg


Invite with menu. It is cheque book style and 3 pages inside with invite, addresses and maps etc. RSVP and Additional Information with a cheeky poem about money if people want to give (for our honeymoon!)

Also some cupcakes I made today for Mum and MIL for mothers day :) They look better in the flesh :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

The invites are gorgeous hun! Did you make them yourself or get them made? 

Those cakes look so yummy!! Mmmmmm x


----------



## Gwizz

Oooo those are nice! Yeah Ive been looking at little verses for money too :thumbup: mind u i think i need a new toaster soon lol!

I like the colours and the font :D 

(The church name is the same as the one I got my boys christened in :thumbup:)

Its good your guests get a choice, most venues ive seen/packages we have to pick the courses for them :s


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We got to choose too, we had the option of 2 starters, 3 mains and 2 desserts, we got all 3 desserts as a gift from the venue :smug: xx


----------



## MummyCat

Gorgeous Invites!!! :thumbup:

Those cakes look scrummy!!!!


----------



## jms895

I designed them with the stationary woman and she did them. she is doing all my room stuff too x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They're lovely. Well done you!! Can't wait to see all your pics x


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh, Jade in that case your theme will run perfectly through all area's!! :thumbup:


I'm looking forward to playing with purples!! :)


----------



## jms895

Yes I quite like the damask theme :)

My bouquet will be lilac and purple I think Cath

Bridesmaid dresses fitting today, all my girls getting together and I have 3 hours child free :wohoo: Only one prob one dress not arrived in time :cry: unless it gets here in 2 hours!


----------



## jms895

6 months tomorrow :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Have fun with the dress fittings! One dress not turning up just means you'll have to arrange another dress fitting ... ohh bummer :lol: xx


----------



## jms895

:haha: yes thats a point :lol:


----------



## Gwizz

Have fun today!!!!!!


----------



## jms895

Thanks!

3 dresses arrived one didnt! Sister, cousin and friend look great, lengths are good too as the heals they wear make them all level. My best mate needed a bigger size so waiting for that.

Decided on a flower for the hair rather than diamonte slide!

They look fab! Love the dress colour, so vibrant!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We NEED a piccie!! :hissy: x


----------



## jms895

Here is the dress x

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...008010610853_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Dresses


----------



## MissMummyMoo

OMG Jade that colour is gorgeous :cloud9: I love it!! I so want to do my wedding all over again now :lol: x


----------



## MummyCat

YEY!! Glad they all looked fab and liked it! :dance: 

Are they mostly similar sizes? Does the style of dress suit them all?

It's such a gorgeous deep colour! Really going to look lovely! :yipee:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

6 months today!! :happydance: :happydance: x


----------



## Gwizz

6 Months 2 Go!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo:

The dresses will be great in that colour :thumbup: 

Kelly I think Im gonna be the same - give me a year or so and ill be wanting to design new schemes and colours all over again - might have to keep getting married every couple years  without the stress!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oooo sounds good to me!! :lol: If only we could afford it :wacko: I think I shoud just become a wedding planner instead :D x


----------



## MummyCat

This is another reason why I'm going to love being wedding photographer! Already I'm going to get the thrill of ALL the detail of Jade's and probably Gem's wedding and it doesn't cost me :D 

Jade it's less than a month till my academy course starts! I'm psyched!! Already hubby and I are discussing the pro body I'll be buying and new lens too!!! :dance: CAN NOT WAIT!!! :dance:


----------



## Gwizz

For a sec then I thought whats a pro body - i need one of them to fit into my dress :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

hahaha... I did mean pro camera body! :D though a pro body would be ace too! :D


----------



## jms895

Aww bless you Cath! So excited for you and your course! And another wedding booking :)

Yes my bf's dress didnt fit so ordered her a 16 am hoping it fits! I have a size 8, size 14, size 16 and size 18 BM so very different! They are all different heights too but because they are wearing different size heals, all dress legths are a few inches from floor and about the same :) not perfect but better than me paying a grand at the wedding shop :dohh:

Flowers next on agenda! Am getting quotes this week, then need to sort the video!


----------



## MummyCat

I'm sure they'll all look absolutely fabulous!! So looking forward to seeing them all done up! :D 

Good luck with the flowers! :D xx


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup: sounds fab!!


----------



## jms895

Still getting flower quotes. no luck in getting anything back on first dress deposit is lost :-(


----------



## Gwizz

God they are gits! Not good customer service at all!


----------



## MummyCat

Argh! Buggers!! 

How are you doing chick? I'm super excited to see you and the boys in a few weeks! :dance: CAN NOT WAIT!!!! 

Have you decided on jewelry? xx


----------



## Tiff

Thinking of you! How are your plans coming about? :flower:


----------



## jms895

Thanks ladies! need a bracelet cath and maybe a necklace not sure yet. i am wearing some earrings mum gave me


----------



## jms895

Also excited about meeting u and the girls soon cath


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Not long now :happydance: x


----------



## jms895

Five and a bit month!! not much happening atm but may onwards gotta sort alot! x


----------



## Gwizz

:wohoo:


----------



## jms895

5 and a bit months to go!

Still getting on to OH about booking suit fittings as its getting nearer but think he keeps putting off cos of his weight!

Need to start putting money away monthly to pay for big bits ie church, cars, photos, rings etc so its not a big expense a few months before

Need to hunt for ring. Really want a straight band with diamonds in and not a wishbone as intended to fit around my engagement rock LOL but would it look ok?

Strting to get RSVPs back and menu choices. Mum has bought a hat! Its starting to feel real! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Not long at all :happydance:

I think you should go and try wedding bands on and see which you like best. I was panicking about getting one to fit in with my enagement ring as it's actually an eternity ring (I wasn't keen on the one stone engagement type rings) but I just got a plain band with a little detail on and they look ok :) I dunno if I have a pic anywhere ... I'll see if I can find one somewhere for you. Hubby didn't go for his first suit fitting until about 2 months before :lol: x


----------



## Gwizz

^^ wss about trying on rings :D I thought about one to fit round engagement but then wondered if id wear my engagement ring every day after im married, prob not so wondered if shaped one would look odd - thats the thoughts im having atm with regards to mine :D Im hoping to get one in Jan sales if I dont go bespoke lol!

Are you counting in weeks yet :D


----------



## jms895

Nope need to start counting in weeks, wonder how many it is? :)

Yes I need to go and try some rings on :)

Still no reply from both flower people, some people seriously just dont want bloody business :grr:


----------



## PinkEmily

Just catching up with your thread :D We popped to the trafford centre to look for rings, loads of jewelery shops under one roof :thumbup:

Can't believe there's only 5 months to go! :happydance:


----------



## jms895

:dance:


----------



## jms895

Right diet started 2 days ago!! Have put 3 pound bck on and want 9 pounds off now for wedding! No more choccy and although wine would be nice now..... not until the weekend!


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck with the diet hun! 

Have dealt with frames and prints in my course this week... so will be able to offer both and wedding albums by the time your wedding roles round! Will get some samples done before I come to see you (after the wedding modules in May). :thumbup:

You will receive discounted prices on any products btw! :D


----------



## jms895

Good good :)


----------



## Gwizz

^^Loving that lol!!

... 22 weeks :D

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Less than 5 months now :shock:


----------



## Gwizz

:wohoo:

so whats left to do??? .... 

xx


----------



## MummyCat

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!! ooof... I have lots to do before then :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: It will be here before you know it! What have you got left to do? X


----------



## jms895

Right 4 months now Still to do:

Pay for everything LOL
Book suit appointment
Buy boys suits
Buy little BM dresses and accessories
Book and finalise which flowers I want (this week got last quote!) so expensive!
Meet potential videographer next week and pay deposit
Get my necklace and stockings :)
Get hair demo
Sory appt for church open day and arrange BANNs readings
lose 7 pound
Book honeymoon
Sort my passport....

Need help ladies I need a new 10 year passport updated.... do I get a form from the PO and apply to have it as Mrs Wilson which I can do up to 3 months before and get vicar to sign it. Can I book my honeymoon as Mrs Wilson?
Just get passport now as maiden name and book honeymoon in maiden name... then have 10 years as maiden name or pay FULL AGAIN for Mrs Wilson?
Really want to go as Mrs but seems a lot of messing about? :shrug:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I would just send off for it now in your married name hun. It costs to change it so it's not worth changing it I don't think but as I say if you change it now it costs no more :)

Can't believe it's only 4 months :wacko: x


----------



## jms895

So i could book honeymoon in my married name and apply with a PD2 form i think from June onwards....? Would that give me enough time to get a passport in buy season? 3 months?
Would be nice to go on honeymoon as Mrs Wilson :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh you'll definately have enough time hun! It takes around 2 weeks 6 at the most. Where are you going on honeymoon again? x


----------



## jms895

Las Vegas! And possible San Francisco and Los Angeles. Mum and Dad and Andys Mum are having kids for us for 10 days :)


----------



## lovealittle1

It's getting so close now!!! So excited for you. I have no passport advise as it's very different over here. Your honeymoon is going to be amazing!!


----------



## jms895

Off to get final flower quote today! its all soooo expensive!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We were quite lucky that hubby's aunt does flowers so we just bought them and she arranged them :) goodl uck for today hun!! X


----------



## Arlandria

We're doing the same with passport hun. Mine runs out in November so I'm gonna get mind redone as Mrs C and book honeymoon as Mrs C xx


----------



## Gwizz

No idea on passport hun as long as booked holiday and passport name tally :) 

We cant decide when to go on ours but like you have some good mums to take charge of our little monsters so all good :D

Good luck with everything - it'll soon come together!

xxxx


----------



## jms895

Flowers booked!

Seeing videographer tonight :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How did the meeting with the videographer go? Any photos of the flowers? X


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah passports come back quite quickly here! I'd def try and get it in your married name! :thumbup: 

So... any bits you can share about the flowers? DO you have any plans for specific types? colours?

Thanks for booking the BnB! You guys are awesome! PS... 2 weeks till my wedding module! :dance:


----------



## Gwizz

oooo flowers :D !!!!


----------



## jms895

Wow Cath bet your so excited :)

Cath am having roses ivory and lilac :)

Vidoegrapher rescheduled we are going sat.

Also going to book and pay suit deposits sat :)


----------



## Gwizz

Oooo roses sound lovely :D

xx


----------



## jms895

4 months tomorrow :)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

Videographer booked :)

Suits appt now changed for Friday as Andy had to cancel. Seen all of about 50 mins of him in last week with work :(


----------



## lovealittle1

It's all coming together nicely!!!


----------



## Gwizz

It'll get better, you'll go through a stage of seeing him loads then wish he'd bugger off (or is that just me :rofl: )

Wow not long at all, it'll all slot together nicely on the day :D

x


----------



## jms895

Yep through the winter when he hardly works most of the time I am sick of the sight of him :haha: Cant win :)


----------



## MummyCat

:haha: 

holy heck...4 months!!! eeeeeeeeek! :dance:

Love that you're having roses! :thumbup:


----------



## jms895

Suits sorted!! We went for the tailcoats which suited Andys shale better  he looked sooooo handsome!


----------



## jms895

Shape* not shale.... sorry on my phone


----------



## Gwizz

Oooo Lovely! .... I cant wait for steves!!! 

xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's always nice to see them looking so smart!! :D X


----------



## jms895

It sure is :)

Soooo had a bit of wedding drama this weekend!

Rang the church to arrange sorting the BANNS and she told me they have 3 weddings that day, of which one is at 3pm!!!! Ours is at 2 FFS meaning we have to come out of church and a load of other people will be waiting to go in :grr: i had a bit of a rant about being 'shuffled' to another part of the chirch and she said we will have a word with photographer etc... If i dont get the shots I want i swear I will go f**** ballistic. We chose that church because of the shots i want in the DOORway and at the FRONT :grr: I could scream honestly. MOney money money now with churches! Why the HELL didnt they book it for 3.30? I dont want random folk in my pics, feeling like I am being rushed on a bloody conveyor belt and the other bride, cars, BMs etc turning up next to me! :(

Got the flower girls dresses last week with the bags and headbands! So damn cute :cloud9:
Sorting honeymoons we are now going 6/7 days alone and then 7 days with kids :)


----------



## MummyCat

Oh dear me! That is crazy! Can we try get you to the church a little early (by 10/15 min) so I can take some pics of you and the bridesmaids before you go in? It might save us some time after? just trying to think of options to help. I'll need to pop up and see the church and venue soon! :hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

That's shocking I can't believe they have booked another so close :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

That is too bad about the church. Hopefully something will work out.


----------



## Gwizz

Jesus i'd be mad too :grr: how long is a church wedding service?? Not on really, ive been to a couple of christenings where they are doing a few at once and then theres more waiting after to go in for another load - like a conveyor belt! Luckily not ours. I mean did they tell you there would be multiple weddings on same day??? Im sure cath will work her magic try not to let it play on your mind :hugs:

Honeymoon sounds like a plan :D we arent taking kids at all :rofl:


----------



## PinkEmily

eeek! Thats not good about the church! really hope it doesn't spoil your day.

Where are you thinking of going for your honeymoon? Im debating whether to take Olly or not. Either way we will only be going away for 3/4 nights but i dont think i can cope being in a seperate country from him.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's shocking!! Your right churches are only in it for the money these days :grr: Hope you manage to get sorted x


----------



## jms895

MummyCat said:


> Oh dear me! That is crazy! Can we try get you to the church a little early (by 10/15 min) so I can take some pics of you and the bridesmaids before you go in? It might save us some time after? just trying to think of options to help. I'll need to pop up and see the church and venue soon! :hugs:

I have done a bit of a timetable and we should be ok... Am trying to calm down about it and Andy has rang church a few times and waiting call back.... As long as I get the instant natural not posed shots of us coming down the aisle, stood in the doorway, confetti etc for 10 mins I am fine. We can then move about let them go in and then continue after if you know what i mean? Am just concerned about other bride turning up next to me and looking better.... sorry but its my day and want it to be about me not anyone else.......... without sounding like a diva..... also i dont want to feel like am under pressure to rush and move. Gonna go church and speak to them. For 600 quid I want what I bloody want or I would have gone registrar office!

Only prob is............ what If I am 10 mins late for whatever reason?? Will they not marry me?



Gwizz said:


> Jesus i'd be mad too :grr: how long is a church wedding service?? Not on really, ive been to a couple of christenings where they are doing a few at once and then theres more waiting after to go in for another load - like a conveyor belt! Luckily not ours. I mean did they tell you there would be multiple weddings on same day??? Im sure cath will work her magic try not to let it play on your mind :hugs:
> 
> Honeymoon sounds like a plan :D we arent taking kids at all :rofl:

No there was no other weddings when I booked and I booked first and mine has been planted in the bloody middle. Bet the other one is at 1pm too :grr:

Service last 40-45 mins.... assuming I am not late! xx



PinkEmily said:


> eeek! Thats not good about the church! really hope it doesn't spoil your day.
> 
> Where are you thinking of going for your honeymoon? Im debating whether to take Olly or not. Either way we will only be going away for 3/4 nights but i dont think i can cope being in a seperate country from him.

Las Vegas is looking like a no no for week as v far for that plus we can do 2 hols for the same price. We gonna take kids for a week all inc to Canaries or Turkey end Sept/mid Oct and we are now considering New York for a week alone..... He is not keen on Mexico/Jamaica etc.... so still not much further planning LOL


----------



## Gwizz

You'll have to ask about the time slots hun :( and how much lee-way they will give - very mean of them I think :hugs:

Oooo im loving to two destinations thing - we are kinda doing that but 2 years apart  cant afford our trip and boys trip in same year :haha: My school friend went to new york for hers - really nice :)

xx


----------



## jms895

Sooooo its 3 months today :) EEEEEEKKKK

Current cost is at 11.2K LOL :wacko: thats excluding honeymoon bloody hell!!

So expensive!

Seeing vicar Tues night so gonna chat then and sort the passport form for married name

Jobs to be done for June:

Church meeting
Passports
Favours - sorted am getting stainless steel letter openers, bookmarks and bottle stoppers with hearts on for ladies. Men are having cratch cards and kids goody bags
Chose rings

Keep saving money LOL

July:

Boys suits and shoes
BM shoes and tights
Get rings
Sort table plan and tags etc

Sooooo exciting!


----------



## jms895

Still undecided on wedding perfume!

Help!

I usually wear JPG, Poeme or Stella for best.
Anything really in daytime thats cheaper liek Cerruti, Elizabeth Arden etc

Stuff have had in past inc Angel Tierry Mugler and J'adore Dior.

Am thinking J'Adore asthe others are very musky and strong.... Anyone? :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I honestly have no idea ... in fact I forgot to put perfume on on the day :haha: x


----------



## jms895

Haha i will prob forget too knowing me :)


----------



## lovealittle1

3 months wowza!!!! I have no idea about perfumes. Only owned a couple bottles in my life and pretty sure I didn't weaf any on my wedding. Hope you find something perfect.


----------



## Gwizz

Oooo 3 months!!!

All sounds good so far :)

Know what u mean about cost - certain things im not adding up aka.bouquet lol!! luckily thats being done as i go along so cost being consumed by day to day costs :blush:

Cant help with perfume, not really thought about it yet - i normally wear light and fruity so will go with something similar I think :)

x


----------



## jms895

Not updated for a while! Sorry!

Spoken to reverand and there is a wedding at 1, 2 and 3 :dohh: typical we in the bloody middle and had it booked first :dohh:

We are all meeting on the wedding prep day (29th July) to discuss it running smootly, photos etc so will feel better then! Wanted bells ringing before and after (£120) so they are all gonna benefit if we pay so need to sort that too!

BANNS were read yesterday, another 2 weeks to go :)

Decided on J'adore perfume as reminds Andy of when we met and its light and floral :)

Still need loads of stuff! About sorted on the wedding menus for everyone (choices) and numbers for day and night....... Wedding tally currently at £11,100 inc hen and stag dos not inc honeymoon :shock: I am not even getting married anywhere posh!

This month need to get boys suits and shoes, rings, (chosen a white gold and diamond wish bone one) and put some more money away for cars and cake.

Changed cake choice, love another one - wanna see a pic?

Chosen hair do! Dress fitting and hair demo booked for same day! Need to book make up demo.

Rehearsal booked for 13th Sept.

Did i mention its 4 weeks to my hen dooooo :) Got my outift sorted. Ascot theme for night (posh tarts LOL) coral WAG dress, black shoes, sash and fascinator. Getting a spray tan and nails done. Leeds here we come :) T-shirts being printed for the day and a silly veil!

Need to get flower girls socks/tights and shoes too soon.

Also honeymoon, which we currently cant afford :nope:


----------



## jms895

Forgot to mention also sorted favours this week. Scratch cards for the men and heart stainless steel letter openers, bookmarks and mirrors for the girls.

Also been sorting table plan, name tags and stuff with stationary lady! :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Sounds like it is all coming together nicely. Yes please post a pic of the cake.

Hen do sounds so fun. I'll look forward to seeing the pics! 

Not long now :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Maybe you could ask the others to chip in for the wedding bells seeing as they benefit from it too!!

11k?! :shock: bloody hell :lol: I thought I wet over budget :haha:

We just had a little honeymoon. Went to the lakes on our own for a few days then my dad brought the kids up. 

Sounds like its going to be an amazing say Hun. I can't wait to see the piccies xzz


----------



## MummyCat

I'm glad you're all meeting up. Will be interesting to see what they say about pics! and keeping guests separate.

Would love to see pic of cake :)


----------



## jms895

Thanks ladies!

How much did all your weddings cost?

I need help choosing cake now LOL OH doesnt care really LOL as long as its nice to eat! I defo want pearls............. help!?


----------



## jms895

Here are the cakes............... think I am inclined to go for no 5?
 



Attached Files:







4TierPearlDotswithLargeRose.jpg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 2









cakepearls.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2









imagesCAH3UYQZ.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 2









whiteroses.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 3









White-Wedding-Cake-with-Pearls.jpg
File size: 103.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jms895

More pics!

Another cake i forgot!
My hair i would like - back view, bouffant at front and tiara
My flowers i want
Name tags i like but with purple
How my room should look
 



Attached Files:







NamePlaceTagLg.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3









300021_10150765208555214_859515213_20593829_2460040_n.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 3









bartle1.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 3









curly-wedding-hairstyles-down.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 3









champagne-rose.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MummyCat

74 days to go!!! :dance:

Well.... I like the pearls, but I'm drawn towards the square cakes.. not sure why (mine was round and I loved mine!) LOL

Love the hair and the flowers are gorgeous! 

PS... you have a white bath right? From memory you do... but my memory is not what it used to be! :D x

PPS... before you think I'm odd... flowers in the bath are one of the best ways to get awesome shots of them... the lighting works wonders! :)


----------



## jms895

Hi hun yes I like square cakes too :)

Yes I have a white bath! Best clean it then on the big day LOL :haha: Sounds good :)

Where can I hang my dress for shots of that?

74 days OMG :shock:


----------



## MummyCat

:thumbup: Well 73 now! :shock:

Right... hanging dress shot... Ideally we need something interesting or... something very plain where the only thing people can see is the dress. 

Ideally a great big window or at any rate close to a window so we can work with good light. Please make sure you have a decent hanger :) else the whole shot is ruined by a plastic/wire hanger! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Hmmm will haveto sort a hanger. I have some but not sure if they will hold the weight of it as they are more lingerie type.

I have patio doors or plain white doors and ivory walls?


----------



## MummyCat

I may have a wooden one I can bring along. The cushion ones generally hold the dresses well! :)

I'm sure we will find something to work with the dress. :) It will never look as good on a hanger as it will on you... so don't worry too much! :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi jade! It seems we have quite a bit in common :) I love maggie sottero dresses! mine is called prestyn, i cant wait to wear it! Also we are getting married at the same time! Both 2pm on the 15th of sept! Im no good at planning stuff, ive been useless with my wedding, my best friend and mum have done most of it hahaha xx


----------



## jms895

Hiya Erinsmummy! How exciting :)

Cath yes please bring just in case :)

Been sorting kids favours this week, busy boxes and loads of stuff to fill them!

Getting boys suits next week. Still not decided on and bought rings yet :dohh:

Got a masssssssive list of stuff to sort. Plus in the house plus 3 assignments to do before Sept :dohh: oads of decorating too. Stresssssssss :lol:


----------



## Gwizz

and breatheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

:D

It'll all come together beautifully!

Then i'll be asking u for help lmao!


----------



## MummyCat

You can do it hun! 

Just think... some people arrange entire weddings in 2 months... and you've done SO much already... so finishing touches just to do.

Make a list... then just tackle one thing at a time! :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

:hugs: Jade. It will all come together!! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Loads of drama LOL will update soon! :) on countdown now :)


----------



## jms895

Wedding prep tomorrow at thechurch!

Choosing hymns, readings etc and hopefully talking to the other couples getting married the same day if they turn up!

Stationary woman turned into a con artist and tried to rip me off! To cut a long story short am now sorting them on my own and saving some money!

Need to sort rings next week - still not done LOL

Then flowegirl shoes and boys shoes. Got their Suits - so cute! No jackets (they were red hot in the shop and am assuming will be warm!) so they have shirt, trousers, rouche tie thingy and waistcoat!

Still in process of paying for everything and hen weekend on Sat am Woooooop cannot wait :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Can't wait to hear all about the hen weekend. I've always wished I could go to one!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like everything's coming together well hun ... apart from the staionary woman :grr: Can't wait to hear and see pics of your hen weekend ... almost 1 month to go :wacko: x


----------



## jms895

Arrgh not updated for ages. Little man been v ill! Shit loads to do in next few weeks! Arrggggghhh panic setting in!


----------

